Why is ETH cryptocurrency so volatile, and where is the end of this volatility? - zoloateff
======
electic
Most crypto is this way because of multiple exchanges and 24 hour trading. Not
sure why you think this is something new. It has always been this way. There
have been many flash crashes of BTC as well.

